# Just need clarification on what breed my cat is.



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

Well the calico is the american domestic short hair. What breed is the grey (blue) cat? She looks like she is mixed with the rings on her tail. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v259/Pyross_Smurf/Cats/cats.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The breed is domestic short-haired. The color is grey. Many cats of various colors have rings on their tails. That is certainly a rich, dark color of grey, if the photo is accurate. Perhaps there's some Russian Blue in the genetic make-up. But still just DSH, as the thread pointed to by the above post explains. Your cats are very handsome cats!!


----------



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

thank you very much.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

She's beautiful!


----------

